

Timely – Location recommendations focussed on maximizing user efficiency - aakster
http://timelyapp.tk

======
aakashboss
Are you using foursquare or Yelp (or something else) to get the places?

~~~
aakster
I'm using foursquare. I looked at both foursquare and yelp but foursquare
seemed much more dev friendly.

------
majora2007
Was very confused as Timely is already an alarm clock on Android.

